# Blue Tongue in Heard County?



## jhuffbr549 (Aug 22, 2019)

We have recently found four deer dead on our property in Heard County. Has anyone else experienced this around Heard? DNR says it most likely Blue Tongue disease.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2019)

jhuffbr549 said:


> We have recently found four deer dead on our property in Heard County. Has anyone else experienced this around Heard? DNR says it most likely Blue Tongue disease.


It happened in Talbot co in early 2000's.
I hope it's not because it can be devastating on a deer heard.


----------

